# Role Reversal for Percussion Ensemble



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

So, I took a "Composing for Percussion" class this semester and my final was a composition for percussion ensemble that was performed at one of our end year concerts.

So the structure of this piece is such that it centers around two big buildups, the first buildup focuses on the higher percussion instruments and the second buildup focuses on the lower instruments. In each "buildup" section each instrument has a certain "role." The three roles are "The duet players", "The time keeper" and "The agitator" and in each section different instruments play different roles (hence the name, although the word reversal doesn't really fit in its literal sense). In the first build up the two "duet" instruments are the vibraphone and the glockenspiel, the "time-keeper" is the suspended symbol and the "agitator" is the snare drum. In the second buildup, the "duet" instruments are the Timpani and the Bass Drum, the "time-keeper" is the vibraphone and the "agitator" is the Tambourine. The tamtam serves as a key instrument in the transition sections.

I have to put a *disclaimer *. The performers messed up pretty badly at the end. They are actually supposed to end together lol which they clearly don't in the recording. So it's not a totally accurate representation of this piece but it's the best I have for now.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Sounds great viola, I liked the chaos at the end . I think you used the instruments very effectively, the structure you mention in your post is very clear, "The duet players", "The time keeper" and "The agitator", also the buildups sound balanced and not hurried (I have difficulties myself in achieving that).


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

aleazk said:


> Sounds great viola, I liked the chaos at the end . I think you used the instruments very effectively, the structure you mention in your post is very clear, "The duet players", "The time keeper" and "The agitator", also the buildups sound balanced and not hurried (I have difficulties myself in achieving that).


Thanks Aleazk, I'm glad you liked it. Ya that's a tough thing to achieve. I'm not sure I really achieved it perfectly in this piece. Timing pieces is really hard since sometimes you can be composing for hours and only have composed about 5 seconds of the piece in real time haha.


----------

